# Hawker Tempest II Nearing Airworthy Status



## buffnut453 (May 30, 2021)

Just found this news about Hawker Tempest II, MW763 ("PR533", G-TEMT) at Sywell Airfield, UK, that's apparently nearing readiness for a first flight:

Log into Facebook

Great news for any lovers of Hawker's late piston birds.

EDIT...Here's a pic in case the Facebook linky above doesn't work:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 30, 2021)

Yep, and another one is progressing well here in Canada. Log into Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 30, 2021)

Cant wait to see that in the air.


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2021)

Beauties !
Hope to see the Sywell example on June 23rd, and really looking forward to seeing it fly, eventually.


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2021)

Very cool!


----------

